# High Capacity Magazine Ban



## Operator6

Why hasn't POTUS written an executive action to ban high cap mags ?

Sure, I guess he could at anytime but I'm asking why hasn't he already ?


----------



## sideKahr

Give him time. He's a lame duck. He's had the current set of unconstitutional regs in the works for awhile. He'll get to it.


----------



## Chipper

Geez, don't give him anymore ideas.


----------



## Prepared One

I know it's on his radar. He has 11 months left and a pen.......that's the scary part.


----------



## Slippy

He'll probably try. 

Like all of his Executive Actions/Orders, he looks stupider and stupider to normal law abiding Americans and better and better to unlawful anti-Americans. 

I wonder how many 10+ round magazines exist? Hell, why doesn't he just issue an Ex Action banning bullets or trigger fingers? 

Why not simply issue an Ex Action banning ANYONE who doesn't agree with him?


----------



## Operator6

My answer is he wants a democrat in the White House next term. 

If he does anything significant with gun control right now that might cost votes in the upcoming election. 

Expect a vicious attack on the 2nd if a democrat is elected president.


----------



## Pir8fan

Operator6 said:


> Why hasn't POTUS written an executive action to ban high cap mags ?
> 
> Sure, I guess he could at anytime but I'm asking why hasn't he already ?


Why do pro- 2A people keep repeating the "high capacity" magazine mantra. 30 round mags are STANDARD. Both of my ARs came with 2-30 round mags. The gun shops in my area don't even carry 10 rounders. I never use the term "high capacity" because it's a label used by the anti's to generate fear and with everything else the left says, it's also misleading.


----------



## hawgrider

Mag bans in the minds of liberal retards...

Punch line starts at the 3 minute mark LOL!!!


----------



## Operator6

Pir8fan said:


> Why do pro- 2A people keep repeating the "high capacity" magazine mantra. 30 round mags are STANDARD. Both of my ARs came with 2-30 round mags. The gun shops in my area don't even carry 10 rounders. I never use the term "high capacity" because it's a label used by the anti's to generate fear and with everything else the left says, it's also misleading.


So people can understand in context what we are discussing. You certainly understood and even cited that your local dealers don't carry 10 round mags ? Why ? Easy, there low capacity vs HIGH capacity.


----------



## Kauboy

As executive of the government, he is only authorized to enforce the laws passed by congress, not write new ones.
All of his executive actions to date have been to his departments under his branch of the government. He can put rules in place for them, or change the way they operate.
However, attempting to affect commerce by banning ANYTHING would put him in direct violation of the constitution, and the backlash would know no party boundaries.
If a president were to establish such precedent for future officer holders, the results would literally be catastrophic for this nation. Who was in power wouldn't matter, the negative result would be the same.

He may press for a law through congress, but you'll never see him ban anything via executive action/order.


----------



## Kauboy

Operator6 said:


> So people can understand in context what we are discussing. You certainly understood and even cited that your local dealers don't carry 10 round mags ? Why ? Easy, there low capacity vs HIGH capacity.


Incorrect. When a firearm is developed, it is designed with maximum capacity in mind.
The design would be considered "the standard". Thus, the original magazine for the firearm would be of "standard" capacity.
Anything less is a compromise of the standard, and could rightly be described as "low capacity", since it does not fully comply with the standard.
Anything higher than the standard could be described as "high capacity".
An AR-15's standard capacity magazine holds 30 rounds.
A Glock 19's standard capacity magazine holds 15 rounds.
There are aftermarket magazines created for both of these firearms that would allow them to have a higher capacity than the designed standard.
There is a 100 round magazine for the AR-15, and a 30 round magazine for the Glock, for example.
These examples would be properly described as "high capacity", as they exceed the original standard design for the firearm.

Get it now, champ?


----------



## Slippy

Operator6 said:


> So people can understand in context what we are discussing. You certainly understood and even cited that your local dealers don't carry 10 round mags ? Why ? Easy, there low capacity vs HIGH capacity.


Op6,

I think that the liberal narrative/rhetoric plays into the stupidity of the public. The terms "Assault Rifle" and "High Capacity Mags" are used to negatively sway the public.

We should take the counter approach to the libs and make an effort to stop using these terms and refute them every chance we get. The truth doesn't matter to these idiots.


----------



## Operator6

Kauboy said:


> As executive of the government, he is only authorized to enforce the laws passed by congress, not write new ones.
> All of his executive actions to date have been to his departments under his branch of the government. He can put rules in place for them, or change the way they operate.
> However, attempting to affect commerce by banning ANYTHING would put him in direct violation of the constitution, and the backlash would know no party boundaries.
> If a president were to establish such precedent for future officer holders, the results would literally be catastrophic for this nation. Who was in power wouldn't matter, the negative result would be the same.
> 
> He may press for a law through congress, but you'll never see him ban anything via executive action/order.


Could he possibly just make it illegal to insert a 30 rnd mag into your firearm ? So you can buy them but you simply can't use them.

Just like a short barrels upper is legal to buy but you better not use it on a rifle lower without the paperwork and get caught.


----------



## Operator6

Kauboy said:


> Incorrect. When a firearm is developed, it is designed with maximum capacity in mind.
> The design would be considered "the standard". Thus, the original magazine for the firearm would be of "standard" capacity.
> Anything less is a compromise of the standard, and could rightly be described as "low capacity", since it does not fully comply with the standard.
> Anything higher than the standard could be described as "high capacity".
> An AR-15's standard capacity magazine holds 30 rounds.
> A Glock 19's standard capacity magazine holds 15 rounds.
> There are aftermarket magazines created for both of these firearms that would allow them to have a higher capacity than the designed standard.
> There is a 100 round magazine for the AR-15, and a 30 round magazine for the Glock, for example.
> These examples would be properly described as "high capacity", as they exceed the original standard design for the firearm.
> 
> Get it now, champ?


I'm not interested in parsing words. There has been legislation passed in our history that defines high capacity magazines on a federal level. I'm not interested in what you believe it should be.

Get it now, sport ?


----------



## Slippy

Operator6 said:


> Could he possibly just make it illegal to insert a 30 rnd mag into your firearm ? So you can buy them but you simply can't use them.
> 
> Just like a short barrels upper is legal to buy but you better not use it on a rifle lower without the paperwork and get caught.


NO.

If there are no laws passed, either by a State Legislature or Congress, the pres cannot simply declare something illegal.


----------



## Slippy

Operator6 said:


> I'm not interested in parsing words. There has been legislation passed in our history that defines high capacity magazines on a federal level. I'm not interested in what you believe it should be.
> 
> Get it now, sport ?


I'm curious, What legislation has been passed by Congress that defines high capacity magazines?


----------



## AquaHull

hawgrider said:


> Mag bans in the minds of liberal retards...
> 
> Punch line starts at the 3 minute mark LOL!!!


Hahahahahahahaha

She must have bought all of these ones to stop the supply
PMC .223 55 Grain FMJ - 30 Rounds Loaded in Magpul Magazines


----------



## Operator6

Slippy said:


> I'm curious, What legislation has been passed by Congress that defines high capacity magazines?


1994 FAWB limited manufacture and importation of magazines that hold more than 10 rounds.


----------



## Kauboy

Operator6 said:


> I'm not interested in parsing words. There has been legislation passed in our history that defines high capacity magazines on a federal level. I'm not interested in what you believe it should be.
> 
> Get it now, sport ?


Oh, so you're under the impression that the government gets to redefine things. I see.
That's cute.
I do get it now, thank you.


----------



## Kauboy

Slippy said:


> I'm curious, What legislation has been passed by Congress that defines high capacity magazines?


He's referring to the, no longer active, Public Safety and Recreational Firearms Use Protection Act, which defines "large capacity ammunition feeding devices" as:


> (b) DEFINITION OF LARGE CAPACITY AMMUNITION FEEDING DEVICE- Section 921(a) of such title, as amended by section 2(b) of this Act, is amended by adding at the end the following:
> '(31) The term 'large capacity ammunition feeding device'--
> '(A) means--
> '(i) a magazine, belt, drum, feed strip, or similar device that has a capacity of, or that can be readily restored or converted to accept, more than 10 rounds of ammunition; and
> '(ii) any combination of parts from which a device described in clause (i) can be assembled; but
> '(B) does not include an attached tubular device designed to accept, and capable of operating only with, .22 caliber rimfire ammunition.'.


His use of the term "high capacity magazine" is borrowed from his most highly respected liberal comrades as a derogatory description for the above item. 
He's operating under the misconception that this bears ANY legal standing.
In case the OP was not aware, this law is NULL AND VOID as of September 13, 2004.
Any and all "definitions" therein contained are also void.


----------



## Slippy

Thanks Kau,

Thats what I was thinking and you have reinforced my earlier post about libs using these terms.

Have a great day,



Kauboy said:


> He's referring to the, no longer active, Public Safety and Recreational Firearms Use Protection Act, which defines "large capacity ammunition feeding devices" as:
> 
> His use of the term "high capacity magazine" is borrowed from his most highly respected liberal comrades as a derogatory description for the above item.
> He's operating under the misconception that this bears ANY legal standing.
> In case the OP was not aware, this law is NULL AND VOID as of September 13, 2004.
> Any and all "definitions" therein contained are also void.


----------



## Operator6

Kauboy said:


> Oh, so you're under the impression that the government gets to redefine things. I see.
> That's cute.
> I do get it now, thank you.


Under the impression ? I lived under that ban. It was real and while it had a sunset, the next one will not.

Oh and your boy Ronald Reagan supported it. Lol !!!


----------



## SecretPrepper

Wow after watching the video I now know a little more. "Once the bullets have been shot the magazines are no good" If anyone has mags that malfunction in a way to allow them to be reloaded with new bullets and used again they would have a gold mine. It's too bad I can't find any.:sorrow:


----------



## Kauboy

Operator6 said:


> Under the impression ? I lived under that ban. It was real and while it had a sunset, the next one will not.
> 
> Oh and your boy Ronald Reagan supported it. Lol !!!


So now we've sunk to insulting avatars.
Classic liberal derailment tactic. If you can't win the argument on merit, revert to personal attacks.
What next? Are you going to insult my moniker as well?

It is up to YOU AND ME, as citizens of this nation, to see to it that "the next one" never comes.

To answer your original question, yet again, the president has no authority to do what you are asking. Period.


----------



## csi-tech

Believe me, if he had the legal authority to ban anything firearms related it would have been done. There is only so much he can do. I have been reviewing the AWB that sunset. I figure the newest one would be modeled after that. I remember I could buy high capacity magazines as an LEO but they were not available to everyone. I had a Bushmaster rifle with no bayonet lug and it came with a ten rounder. When the AWB went away I bought a new carbine with a bayonet lug because I have a bayonet. I still have some Colt magazines that are marked for military/LE/export only. When the political winds were blowing after Sandyhook I stocked up as I'm sure most people did.


----------



## Operator6

Kauboy said:


> So now we've sunk to insulting avatars.
> Classic liberal derailment tactic. If you can't win the argument on merit, revert to personal attacks.
> What next? Are you going to insult my moniker as well?
> 
> It is up to YOU AND ME, as citizens of this nation, to see to it that "the next one" never comes.
> 
> To answer your original question, yet again, the president has no authority to do what you are asking. Period.


So me using the term High Capacity Magazine is liberal but Ronald Reagan sending a letter of support to congress in favor of the 1994 FAWB is fine with you and you still use the guy for an avatar ?

Just seems strange a guy like you that stands up for the 2nd like no other uses an avatar of a man who stomped the 2nd.

Those are the facts that you find insulting......not me.


----------



## hawgrider

Kauboy said:


> *So now we've sunk to insulting avatars.
> Classic liberal derailment tactic.* If you can't win the argument on merit, revert to personal attacks.
> What next? Are you going to insult my moniker as well?
> 
> It is up to YOU AND ME, as citizens of this nation, to see to it that "the next one" never comes.
> 
> To answer your original question, yet again, the president has no authority to do what you are asking. Period.


You need a new defense tactic. Your bedtime for bonzo avatar is just an easy target.:joyous:


----------



## Kauboy

Operator6 said:


> So me using the term High Capacity Magazine is liberal but Ronald Reagan sending a letter of support to congress in favor of the 1994 FAWB is fine with you and you still use the guy for an avatar ?
> 
> Just seems strange a guy like you that stands up for the 2nd like no other uses an avatar of a man who stomped the 2nd.
> 
> Those are the facts that you find insulting......not me.


The term "high capacity magazine" is a liberal term, bushed by the Brady campaign. So yes, it's liberal.
You're quite right that Ronald Reagan openly supported the "Brady Bill", but he also eased restrictions from the 1968 Gun Control Act, so his record is mixed.
That isn't why I picked him as an avatar.
I picked him because he's a good man. Good men still make mistakes. He made mistakes.
You and Hawg seem to think that you can make a picture into an albatross, and that should cause me to change my mind.
It doesn't.
The man did far too much good to be disregarded because of a few blotches of bad.


----------



## Kauboy

hawgrider said:


> You need a new defense tactic. Your bedtime for bonzo avatar is just an easy target.:joyous:


You need a new hobby.


----------



## hawgrider

Kauboy said:


> The term "high capacity magazine" is a liberal term, bushed by the Brady campaign. So yes, it's liberal.
> You're quite right that Ronald Reagan openly supported the "Brady Bill", but he also eased restrictions from the 1968 Gun Control Act, so his record is mixed.
> That isn't why I picked him as an avatar.
> I picked him because he's a good man. Good men still make mistakes. He made mistakes.
> You and Hawg seem to think that you can make a picture into an *albatross*, and that should cause me to change my mind.
> It doesn't.
> The man did far too much good to be disregarded because of a few blotches of bad.


Well there you go. It ( "albatross" ) could be your new avatar since you felt you needed to impress us with your extensive vocabulary.


----------



## PCH5150

If the media was unbiased, they would call "High Capacity" magazines "Standard", and "Semi-Automatic" rifles "Non-Military".


----------



## hawgrider

Kauboy said:


> You need a new hobby.


I'm a man of many hobbies LOL


----------



## Kauboy

hawgrider said:


> Well there you go. It ( "albatross" ) could be your new avatar since you felt you needed to impress us with your extensive vocabulary.


You consider that to be "extensive"? It was a literary reference to The Rime of the Ancient Mariner.
Man... and I thought *my* education was bad.


----------



## hawgrider

Kauboy said:


> You consider that to be "extensive"? It was a literary reference to The Rime of the Ancient Mariner.
> *Man... and I thought *my* education was bad.*


Your type is what I often refer to as a educated idiot. Hmmm hey Ron was that a personal attack ? Yes I believe it was. Sure if you say so I'm an uneducated bubba. I'm good with that because every bubba out here will out last the educated idiots in real life every time.

PS- It really drives you nuts when I "like" your posts doesn't it.


----------



## csi-tech

Where's the popcorn eating avatar?



rhyme.


----------



## Kauboy

hawgrider said:


> Your type is what I often refer to as a educated idiot. Hmmm hey Ron was that a personal attack ? Yes I believe it was. Sure if you say so I'm an uneducated bubba. I'm good with that because every bubba out here will out last the educated idiots in real life every time.
> 
> PS- It really drives you nuts when I "like" your posts doesn't it.


It doesn't bother me at all. I know why you do it. I understand the personality I'm dealing with, and your actions aren't the least bit surprising.
Your bravado will be your undoing. In actuality, you won't last very long.


----------



## Kauboy

csi-tech said:


> rhyme.


The *Rime* of the Ancient Mariner


----------



## Operator6

Kauboy said:


> The term "high capacity magazine" is a liberal term, bushed by the Brady campaign. So yes, it's liberal.
> You're quite right that Ronald Reagan openly supported the "Brady Bill", but he also eased restrictions from the 1968 Gun Control Act, so his record is mixed.
> That isn't why I picked him as an avatar.
> I picked him because he's a good man. Good men still make mistakes. He made mistakes.
> You and Hawg seem to think that you can make a picture into an albatross, and that should cause me to change my mind.
> It doesn't.
> The man did far too much good to be disregarded because of a few blotches of bad.


If that makes you feel better then that's fine with me. Sweep around you're own back door before you start telling me to sweep mine about guns and what to call them.

I did more to try and stop the 1994 ban than your hero did......that's a fact


----------



## hawgrider

Kauboy said:


> The *Rime* of the Ancient Mariner


While you were reading your fine hard cover books. I was tilling land, splitting wood, butchering animals, tanning hides running trot lines and then preserving food for over the winter. But your the educated one....


----------



## Smitty901

Obama will meter out his action , best way for him to get maximum press coverage of him saving America. Just because it is not with in his authority does not mean he won't do .


----------



## Seneca

The bill that limited magazine capacity had a sunset clause to it. It was enacted ran it's 10 years and sunset. After the 10 years were up it was discovered that magazine capacity didn't change gun related crime statistics. So other than, standing magazine manufactures on their ears and driving up the price of existing standard capacity magazines it accomplished nothing. 

An executive order is a directive not a law. There is a big difference, between the two. Congress enacts a law the executive branch can then write orders on how to implement that law. The thing to remember is that there first has to be a law before there can be an executive order. I do believe the current administration is pushing the envelope on executive order when it comes to gun laws and may be straying over the line.


----------



## Kauboy

hawgrider said:


> But your the educated one....


*you're


----------



## hawgrider

Kauboy said:


> *you're


Hahahaha Ouch!


----------



## Kauboy

hawgrider said:


> Hahahaha Ouch!


:mrgreen:
Just helping where I can.


----------



## Camel923

I would assume his legal team knows it is an over reach that has no chance of standing legally as an executive order. This I believe would be a purview of Congress.


----------



## Camel923

hawgrider said:


> Mag bans in the minds of liberal retards...
> 
> Punch line starts at the 3 minute mark LOL!!!


What a dumba$$. Can she walk and chew gum at the same time?


----------



## Targetshooter

wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I didn't know that you couldn't reload a 30 round mag , damn I am so stupid .


----------



## Operator6

Kauboy said:


> There is a 100 round magazine for the AR-15, and a 30 round magazine for the Glock, for example.
> These examples would be properly described as "high capacity", as they exceed the original standard design for the firearm.


OK, so a 100 round mag for an AR is high capacity as well is a 30 rounder for a g19. Yeah ok thanks for straightening me out.........



Kauboy said:


> The term "high capacity magazine" is a liberal term, bushed by the Brady campaign. So yes, it's liberal.


Read your post above that I quoted. Youre talking out of boths sides of your mouth.


----------



## Kauboy

Operator6 said:


> OK, so a 100 round mag for an AR is high capacity as well is a 30 rounder for a g19. Yeah ok thanks for straightening me out.........
> 
> Read your post above that I quoted. Youre talking out of boths sides of your mouth.


No, I'm not... the original design for those firearms does NOT include those magazines, and those magazines hold MORE than the standard design, thus "high capacity".
Yes, it's all semantics, but we have to learn to play that game better than they do, or they win the useful idiots over to their side.
It's the same BS behind "global warming" vs. "climate change" or "illegal immigrant" vs. "undocumented worker".
They play the word games to fool people. We can't fall prey to it.


----------



## Operator6

Kauboy said:


> No, I'm not... the original design for those firearms does NOT include those magazines, and those magazines hold MORE than the standard design, thus "high capacity".
> Yes, it's all semantics, but we have to learn to play that game better than they do, or they win the useful idiots over to their side.
> It's the same BS behind "global warming" vs. "climate change" or "illegal immigrant" vs. "undocumented worker".
> They play the word games to fool people. We can't fall prey to it.


Well in one post you claim that "high capacity magazine" is a liberal term and bash me for using it...........then on the next page in this thread you define High capacity magazine as a legit term.

So tell us which one your going to stick with ?


----------



## csi-tech

I thought they were single use too. I must have a thousand of them laying around the farm where I just pitched them when they were empty. Who knew?


----------



## Operator6

Kauboy, Ive made my point and I understand yours. We have to much in common to be on different sides,especially with the representatives we have in Washington.

Have a great weekend friend.


----------



## Kauboy

Operator6 said:


> Well in one post you claim that "high capacity magazine" is a liberal term and bash me for using it...........then on the next page in this thread you define High capacity magazine as a legit term.
> 
> So tell us which one your going to stick with ?


Are you being intentionally thick about this?
It is a term purposefully used out of context by the liberally minded people who wish to restrict your rights.
Being a "liberal term" doesn't mean it doesn't have a real meaning. The true definition of the term is having a capacity higher than normal.
Normal capacity is defined by the gun's designer as standard for the firearm in question, not for all firearms in general, and certainly not by the government.

I can't believe I have to explain this to an adult who clearly understands the English language... but here we are.

EDIT: You beat me to the submit button. In light of your latest comment, I retract my question about your "thickness".


----------



## Mosinator762x54r

Nope. Can't have my standards. Don't even come and take em. I recently swapped out my rigs AR pouches with AK pouches so I could up the 30 rounders to 40 rounders. Why...because I can.


----------



## Operator6

Kauboy said:


> Are you being intentionally thick about this?
> It is a term purposefully used out of context by the liberally minded people who wish to restrict your rights.
> Being a "liberal term" doesn't mean it doesn't have a real meaning. The true definition of the term is having a capacity higher than normal.
> Normal capacity is defined by the gun's designer as standard for the firearm in question, not for all firearms in general, and certainly not by the government.
> 
> I can't believe I have to explain this to an adult who clearly understands the English language... but here we are.
> 
> EDIT: You beat me to the submit button. In light of your latest comment, I retract my question about your "thickness".


I havent taken the words high capacity magazines out of context. I just asked if anyone thinks the POTUS will try to sign an executive order on high cap mags.

In return I was told that High cap magazine is a liberal term........and that I even borrowed it from my democratic conrads.

Then on the next page you define what high capacity mags are but when you say it.......its not liberal........but when i use it.........It is.

I cant believe I had to just expalin that but I have been called a teacher in the past so I dont mind much.


----------



## Mosinator762x54r

I think we all know what you are referring too and vice versa. Semantics.

Not like the guy at the gun shop I was at last night who walked up to the counter and asked if they had any colt AR mags and was directed to the AR/AK mag display and picked up the first used magazine that said COLT on the label (which was labeled incorrectly and happened to be an AK mag). Cashier was running register and on the phone so I tried to be helpful and said...."You have an AK mag there friend. Try one of the other ones for an AR. Doesn't have to say Colt. Just needs to say AR."

He gave me a dirty look and pointed to where it said Colt. I smiled and paid for my QD sling mount and went about my business.



Operator6 said:


> I havent taken the words high capacity magazines out of context. I just asked if anyone thinks the POTUS will try to sign an executive order on high cap mags.
> 
> In return I was told that High cap magazine is a liberal term........and that I even borrowed it from my democratic conrads.
> 
> Then on the next page you define what high capacity mags are but when you say it.......its not liberal........but when i use it.........It is.
> 
> I cant believe I had to just expalin that but I have been called a teacher in the past so I dont mind much.


----------



## Kauboy

Operator6 said:


> I havent taken the words high capacity magazines out of context. I just asked if anyone thinks the POTUS will try to sign an executive order on high cap mags.
> 
> In return I was told that High cap magazine is a liberal term........and that I even borrowed it from my democratic conrads.
> 
> Then on the next page you define what high capacity mags are but when you say it.......its not liberal........but when i use it.........It is.
> 
> I cant believe I had to just expalin that but I have been called a teacher in the past so I dont mind much.


This is becoming comically cyclical.
The term itself, when used to describe the original magazine designed for a particular weapon, is already out of context.


----------



## Operator6

Kauboy said:


> This is becoming comically cyclical.
> The term itself, when used to describe the original magazine designed for a particular weapon, is already out of context.


Im using it in the context that the attackers of the 2nd will use it. You know like they did before with the 1994 FAWB that your buddy Ronald sent in a letter of support for. He used his good name to TRASH the second. A Traitor !!!!!


----------



## Kauboy

Operator6 said:


> Im using it in the context that the attackers of the 2nd will use it. You know like they did before with the 1994 FAWB that your buddy Ronald sent in a letter of support for. He used his good name to TRASH the second. A Traitor !!!!!


Anyone who's survived an assassination on their life is going to view firearms differently.
That's not a pass, but it provides ample psychological understanding for his position on the matter.


----------



## Operator6

Kauboy said:


> Anyone who's survived an assassination on their life is going to view firearms differently.
> That's not a pass, but it provides ample psychological understanding for his position on the matter.


That's one way to explain it since he was shot with a .22 revolver.

Do you think him and Nancy may have sat down to a table of Tarot cards and let the spirits decide ? Did you know old Nacy like to dabble with the spirit world ?


----------



## Kauboy

Operator6 said:


> That's one way to explain it since he was shot with a .22 revolver.


Yes, I would say it explains quite a lot.


> "I was lucky. The bullet that hit me bounced off a rib and lodged in my lung, an inch from my heart. It was a very close call. Twice they could not find my pulse. But the bullet's missing my heart, the skill of the doctors and nurses at George Washington University Hospital and the steadfast support of my wife, Nancy, saved my life.
> 
> Jim Brady, my press secretary, who was standing next to me, wasn't as lucky. A bullet entered the left side of his forehead, near his eye, and passed through the right side of his brain before it exited. The skills of the George Washington University medical team, plus his amazing determination and the grit and spirit of his wife, Sarah, pulled Jim through. His recovery has been remarkable, but he still lives with physical pain every day and must spend much of his time in a wheelchair."


His primary focus in supporting the campaign was to keep mentally disturbed people from being able to purchase handguns.


> "Still, four lives were changed forever, and all by a Saturday-night special -- a cheaply made .22 caliber pistol -- purchased in a Dallas pawnshop by a young man with a history of mental disturbance.
> This nightmare might never have happened if legislation that is before Congress now -- the Brady bill -- had been law back in 1981.
> Named for Jim Brady, this legislation would establish a national seven-day waiting period before a handgun purchaser could take delivery. It would allow local law enforcement officials to do background checks for criminal records or known histories of mental disturbances. Those with such records would be prohibited from buying the handguns."


Nothing, I repeat, NOTHING in his support letter ever mentioned magazines, their capacity, or access to them.
NOTHING!
Little did he know, having his name attached in any way to such legislation would forever cause some to drag him through the mud at every turn.


----------



## Operator6

Mosinator762x54r said:


> Nope. Can't have my standards. Don't even come and take em. I recently swapped out my rigs AR pouches with AK pouches so I could up the 30 rounders to 40 rounders. Why...because I can.


I like the 40 round Magpul mags I picked a few of those up myself. . Have you used any of the Magpul Glock mags ?


----------



## Operator6

Yes Ronald Reagan wanted expanded background checks to include the mentally ill. 

So how do you suppose he would find the crazies to put on this list ?


----------



## AquaHull

Kauboy said:


> No, I'm not... the original design for those firearms does NOT include those magazines, and those magazines hold MORE than the standard design, thus "high capacity".
> Yes, it's all semantics, but we have to learn to play that game better than they do, or they win the useful idiots over to their side.
> It's the same BS behind "global warming" vs. "climate change" or "illegal immigrant" vs. "undocumented worker".
> They play the word games to fool people. We can't fall prey to it.


That makes my 20 round Colt magazines standard for the M16A1 clones minus FCG( and sear& hole).


----------



## Doc Holliday




----------



## Mosinator762x54r

I have two of them, but haven't used them yet. I got them to go with my conversion barrel for my 22. Even though you can shoot 9 out of the .40 mags it's not recommended so I picked up the pmags to sub in place. Need to get it out and run it soon.








Operator6 said:


> I like the 40 round Magpul mags I picked a few of those up myself. . Have you used any of the Magpul Glock mags ?


----------



## Operator6

Is there a 10mm Glock slide that fit a G21 .(45acp) frame ?


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper

Pir8fan said:


> Why do pro- 2A people keep repeating the "high capacity" magazine mantra. 30 round mags are STANDARD. Both of my ARs came with 2-30 round mags. The gun shops in my area don't even carry 10 rounders. I never use the term "high capacity" because it's a label used by the anti's to generate fear and with everything else the left says, it's also misleading.


THIS! Exactly THIS!


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper

In honor of this post, I just went out and bought a 20-round high-capacity magazine for my "bubba'd" Norinco SKS.

Since the standard mag on an SKS is 10 rounds, the 20-rounder actually IS a high-cap mag for the gun... 

I needed one more mag for that gun, anyway...


----------



## Smitty901

Liberals will in the end define all magazines as high capacity . Then when you are restrict to a single shot weapon they will define those as assault weapons. Just a play one words that allows them to keep moving the bar.


----------



## Mosinator762x54r

Not sure. I searched the lone wolf site and didn't find anything. That said I don't know if there are conversion barrels that go in the G21 to convert to 10mm.

I googled it and here's what I found. FrankenGLOCK Tales: 10mm From a .45 GLOCK 21 - The Truth About Guns



Operator6 said:


> Is there a 10mm Glock slide that fit a G21 .(45acp) frame ?


----------



## darsk20

Mosinator762x54r said:


> Not sure. I searched the lone wolf site and didn't find anything. That said I don't know if there are conversion barrels that go in the G21 to convert to 10mm.
> 
> I googled it and here's what I found. FrankenGLOCK Tales: 10mm From a .45 GLOCK 21 - The Truth About Guns


Mmm . . . I now have a new toy to buy . . . Thanks for stoking the flames that empty my wallet.


----------



## SecretPrepper

Operator6 said:


> I like the 40 round Magpul mags I picked a few of those up myself. . Have you used any of the Magpul Glock mags ?


Yep, they are GTG.


----------



## Medic33

because the last one got shot down and won't fly again that's why.


----------



## Medic33

if you actually read the new order put out in the books all he did was bypass the local authority and make it a federal thing
which the tax stamp is a federal tax and unless the atf has reasonable cause can't deny you the license or what ever so actually the man just made it easier and really shows they have no understanding of the law in the first place.


----------



## Operator6

Medic33 said:


> if you actually read the new order put out in the books all he did was bypass the local authority and make it a federal thing
> which the tax stamp is a federal tax and unless the atf has reasonable cause can't deny you the license or what ever so actually the man just made it easier and really shows they have no understanding of the law in the first place.


I saw that ! The man bypassed the local law enforcements sign off on NFA items.

I love that because it pisses our local sherif off........who secretly hates the 2nd and let it slip out one day on a tv interview about pistol permits.


----------



## Seneca

The term high capacity magazine has been twisted by liberals to mean any magazine that holds more cartridges than they are comfortable with. While a magazine holding 10 or less is what they appear to be angling for, I'm pretty sure they'd eventually find problems with a magazine that held only one cartridge.


----------



## Slippy

Seneca said:


> The term high capacity magazine has been twisted by liberals to mean any magazine that holds more cartridges than they are comfortable with. While a magazine holding 10 or less is what they appear to be angling for, I'm pretty sure they'd eventually find problems with a magazine that held only one cartridge.


WINNER! ^^^^^^

Thanks Seneca, excellent post Sir!


----------



## AquaHull

Kauboy said:


> Yes, I would say it explains quite a lot.
> 
> His primary focus in supporting the campaign was to keep mentally disturbed people from being able to purchase handguns.
> 
> Nothing, I repeat, NOTHING in his support letter ever mentioned magazines, their capacity, or access to them.
> NOTHING!
> Little did he know, having his name attached in any way to such legislation would forever cause some to drag him through the mud at every turn.


One only needs to look at ones avatar to see who they blindly support


----------



## dsdmmat

We really need to correct people when they use the wrong terms. Magazine capacity should be called what it is restricted, standard and extended capacity.

Restricted is any arbitrary capacity limitation placed by a government body. 
Standard capacity is what the gun was issued with (30 round mag for an AR 15 is standard issue)
Extended capacity is anything over what the manufacturers designed their gun mags to hold.

Hi capacity to a New York City dweller is 6 rounds for a rifle and 11 rounds for a pistol. In NJ high capacity means 16 rounds. So high capacity does not really define anything across America.


----------



## Operator6

I going to buy 10 high capacity magazines for my .300 blackout today which is my assault rifle. 

Have a great day gentlemen. Lmfao !!


----------



## jnichols2

I just read through 9 pages, and nobody has mentioned the "shoulder thing that goes up". :armata_PDT_15:

Carolyn McCarthy, barrel shrouds and 'assault slings' | Examiner.com


----------



## MisterMills357

Operator6 said:


> Why hasn't POTUS written an executive action to ban high cap mags ? Sure, I guess he could at anytime but I'm asking why hasn't he already ?


Look for him to do it as part of his swan song, he probably has at least two dozen orders that he will issue on his last day. He will do whatever he can get away with. and I hope that the next Republican President annuls every one of his Executive Orders.


----------



## MisterMills357

jnichols2 said:


> I just read through 9 pages, and nobody has mentioned the "shoulder thing that goes up". :armata_PDT_15: Carolyn McCarthy, barrel shrouds and 'assault slings' | Examiner.com


Carolyn McCarthy, now there is someone that I really don't like, always skulking around like a hyena. If I were to be unkind, I would call her a Leninist, so I will call her a Stalinist instead. (That may be unkind but it is true, know your opposition, it pays dividends.)
(Mister Moderator: forgive my bluntness if I have over-stepped my bounds. But the time has passed for fighting with kids gloves.)


----------



## oldgrouch

Well, I guess most gun owners would not comply. Issue all the EOs he wants. If push comes to shove there is always 6" pvc for a temp solution.


----------



## Operator6

Big turn out today in Mobile,Al at the Gunshow. 

Glad to see the participation.


----------



## Slippy

Operator6 said:


> Big turn out today in Mobile,Al at the Gunshow.
> 
> Glad to see the participation.


Whatcha get?


----------



## Operator6

Slippy said:


> Whatcha get?


Charged 7 bucks, sneezed on and a crappy hamburger.


----------



## Kauboy

AquaHull said:


> One only needs to look at ones avatar to see who they blindly support


You blindly support ammo cans?


----------



## csi-tech

I still want to know why Ron's face doesn't adorn Mt. Rushmore. To say he was "arguably" the greatest modern president is utter nonsense. There is no arguing to it. I was in the Navy when he was the Commander in Chief and wherever we were on the globe we had respect. I was on the Comphibron4 flag ship when we deployed and we always sailed with a Carrier Battle Group and A Battle Ship. Usually the USS Iowa. Big stick diplomacy worked.


----------



## Operator6

Kauboy said:


> You blindly support ammo cans?


Ammo cans never sent a letter of support to congress in regards to gun control support.

Do you think the tarot cards told Ronnie to do it ? &#128556;


----------



## coldbluesteel

Kauboy said:


> Incorrect. When a firearm is developed, it is designed with maximum capacity in mind.
> The design would be considered "the standard". Thus, the original magazine for the firearm would be of "standard" capacity.
> Anything less is a compromise of the standard, and could rightly be described as "low capacity", since it does not fully comply with the standard.
> Anything higher than the standard could be described as "high capacity".
> An AR-15's standard capacity magazine holds 30 rounds.
> A Glock 19's standard capacity magazine holds 15 rounds.
> There are aftermarket magazines created for both of these firearms that would allow them to have a higher capacity than the designed standard.
> There is a 100 round magazine for the AR-15, and a 30 round magazine for the Glock, for example.
> These examples would be properly described as "high capacity", as they exceed the original standard design for the firearm.
> 
> Get it now, champ?


Mr. Stoner designed the AR/M16 with a 20 round mag, just sayin.


----------



## txmarine6531

coldbluesteel said:


> Mr. Stoner designed the AR/M16 with a 20 round mag, just sayin.


The original design, the AR-10, had a 20 round disposable magazine. The rifle with 4 mags were sold to other countries for $225. But, today's M16 is a 30 round mag.


----------



## coldbluesteel

txmarine6531 said:


> The original design, the AR-10, had a 20 round disposable magazine. The rifle with 4 mags were sold to other countries for $225. But, today's M16 is a 30 round mag.


Original M16/AR15 was 20 rounds according to Mr. Stoner. Just like the 1911 had an original design of a 7 round capacity mag. Nowadays 8 is the norm.
He referenced "original design". Got no dog in this fight. I'd buy 40 round AR mags if I thought they were reliable. And, by the way, I do have an official "crap load" of 30 rounders for my AR. And some 10 round mags for my 1911's.


----------



## txmarine6531

coldbluesteel said:


> Original M16/AR15 was 20 rounds according to Mr. Stoner. Just like the 1911 had an original design of a 7 round capacity mag. Nowadays 8 is the norm.
> He referenced "original design". Got no dog in this fight. I'd buy 40 round AR mags if I thought they were reliable. And, by the way, I do have an official "crap load" of 30 rounders for my AR. And some 10 round mags for my 1911's.


I wasn't talking crap or anything, just throwing that out there as the original AR platform which was 7.62x51 also used a 20 round mag. I know the original 15 used a 20 round mag. There are some reliable 60 round box mags and drums available.

SureFire High-Capacity M4 / M16 Magazine, 60-Round

Magpul PMAG D-60 Drum Mag AR-15 223 Remington 60-Round Polymer Black


----------



## coldbluesteel

txmarine6531 said:


> I wasn't talking crap or anything, just throwing that out there as the original AR platform which was 7.62x51 also used a 20 round mag. I know the original 15 used a 20 round mag. There are some reliable 60 round box mags and drums available.
> 
> SureFire High-Capacity M4 / M16 Magazine, 60-Round
> 
> Magpul PMAG D-60 Drum Mag AR-15 223 Remington 60-Round Polymer Black


Thanks! Gonna check those out. Never have enough mags. Especially those evil "high capacity" ones. Now we need a reliable drum mag so I can get a hernia toting around my STI, or maybe my Para, or..............


----------



## txmarine6531

I read and seen the sure fire mags work better after a they've been used a few times. The drums apparently work great right out of the box.


----------



## coldbluesteel

Been lucky so far. I've a variety of mags, bunch of different manufacturers, all run fine. Only mag that gives me problems is the one for my Luger. Just doesn't want to work. But its not a " go to" gun anyway.


----------



## Pir8fan

Operator6 said:


> So people can understand in context what we are discussing. You certainly understood and even cited that your local dealers don't carry 10 round mags ? Why ? Easy, there low capacity vs HIGH capacity.


Wrong. The STANDARD mag that comes with AR rifles is a 30 round mag.


----------



## Operator6

Pir8fan said:


> Wrong. The STANDARD mag that comes with AR rifles is a 30 round mag.


 What was I wrong about ? I never said what was standard or not standard for an AR-15. I never specified any weapon in my original post or the post you quoted.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

coldbluesteel said:


> Original M16/AR15 was 20 rounds according to Mr. Stoner. Just like the 1911 had an original design of a 7 round capacity mag. Nowadays 8 is the norm.
> He referenced "original design". Got no dog in this fight. I'd buy 40 round AR mags if I thought they were reliable. And, by the way, I do have an official "crap load" of 30 rounders for my AR. And some 10 round mags for my 1911's.


Absolutely correct.
My Colt made, US Army issued M16A1 used US Army issued 20 round magazines. 1969-1970. 
The 30 round magazines did not appear until after I became a PFC (Proud Freakin' Civilian).

FWIW - My 1911 45 ACP uses 7 round magazines, and my M1 Garand uses 8 round clips. I do not feel under gunned with either.
Anyone who feels handicapped not having a 30 round magazine should perhaps improvise, adapt, and over come.


----------



## Montana Rancher

Operator6 said:


> Why hasn't POTUS written an executive action to ban high cap mags ?
> 
> Sure, I guess he could at anytime but I'm asking why hasn't he already ?


Just a point of clarification, they are not "high" capacity magazines, they are "standard" capacity magazines.

Tell your friends.


----------



## Operator6

Montana Rancher said:


> Just a point of clarification, they are not "high" capacity magazines, they are "standard" capacity magazines.
> 
> Tell your friends.


Most of mine are 40 round high capacity magazines.

Keep it to yourself.


----------



## JohnSmith

Please tell me about the magazine ban. Do I need to throw away my magazines


----------



## Denton

I have several 20 round mags; some of them probably have RPD's DNA on them.

Since I was in the army, I have preferred 20 over 30.


----------



## Operator6

2700 people went to the gunshow in Mobile,Al yesterday. 

That's $16,200 in admission revenue alone in one day of the show. Not bad.


----------



## Montana Rancher

JohnSmith said:


> Please tell me about the magazine ban. Do I need to throw away my magazines


I represent a non profit that accepts your magazines and sends you a tax deductible receipt for them, message me if you are interested.


----------



## Doc Holliday

I dont know if they are large capacity or not but I have a lot of old magazines laying around if anyone wants to buy some... Mostly penthouse and hustler but some playboy thrown in there...


----------



## JohnSmith

Are you certain I should I mean I have cases of the things but pages stuck together


----------



## JohnSmith

Are there new public decency laws


----------



## txmarine6531

JohnSmith said:


> Please tell me about the magazine ban. Do I need to throw away my magazines


I'm sure you're joking, but no don't throw them away. It's not a ban on ownership, it'll be a ban on manufacture/import of the mags.


----------



## txmarine6531

JohnSmith said:


> Are there new public decency laws


Yes. Don't vote for a liberal.


----------



## Doc Holliday

:-x:-x:-x:-x:-x:-x


----------



## JohnSmith

But if you want any magazines I have playboys penthouse and hustler back to.1984.


----------



## Joe Smith

o Johhny no bodee be wantin dem things no moor. dey be yurs now , dem othr ammo thins they go get beried out da back 40 fer wen u nede dem.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

Denton said:


> I have several 20 round mags; some of them probably have RPD's DNA on them.
> 
> Since I was in the army, I have preferred 20 over 30.


Probably the only reason the military went to 30 round mags was the same reason they changed the rock-n-roll setting to 3 round burst. It was too easy in the heat of an intense moment on full auto to reflexively hold the trigger back and be empty in less than 2 seconds.
I do not have an AR, but I keep 20 round magazines for my M1A and Mini 14.
My AKM has 30's, mainly because that is about all there is. And they were only $8.95 apiece for East German's when I bought them. :joyous:


----------



## JohnSmith

Ay aye selling al mi playboys tu fifty ay pieces pik up yurdelf


----------



## Seneca

Twelve pages in and nobody has called them clips, that's got to be some kind of record.


----------



## Operator6

Seneca said:


> Twelve pages in and nobody has called them clips, that's got to be some kind of record.


High capacity clips are what I use in my pistols. I use high capacity magazines for assault rifles.

Lol !


----------



## Slippy

Operator6 said:


> High capacity clips are what I use in my pistols. I use high capacity magazines for assault rifles.
> 
> Lol !


My good friend Op6 has been drinking too much Fowl River water! :very_drunk:


----------



## csi-tech

I think the only clips I have are for my SKS. Everything else is a high capacity mechanical feeding device.


----------



## JohnSmith

Ay am selling magazin fur fifty cent


----------



## txmarine6531

Seneca said:


> Twelve pages in and nobody has called them clips, that's got to be some kind of record.


My friend at work calls them clips. Annoys the heck out of me.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

csi-tech said:


> I think the only clips I have are for my SKS. Everything else is a high capacity mechanical feeding device.


I have some 7.62 NATO on strippers, the stripper clip guide is built right into the top of the receiver on the M1A.
A lot of times US military ammo came on strippers in bandoliers. In every six pouch bandolier was also one adapter that fit on the back of a magazine and allowed the ammo on clips to be stripped right into the magazine. We got it that way in 1969.

In fact, I have such a bandolier loaded with 30 Carbine ammo on strippers plus a magazine adapter. 
And several bandoliers of M2 Ball in 8 round enbloc clips for my Garand. 1956 Korean and corrosive, but it works. One clip in the rifle, 10 clips in the belt, two bandoliers around the shoulders = 184 rounds easily carried.


----------



## shootbrownelk

Prepared One said:


> I know it's on his radar. He has 11 months left and a pen.......that's the scary part.


 He and his mouthpiece Josh Ernest have already mentioned a ban on "Military style" assault weapons and hi-cap magazines. Details will be forthcoming....what a "Hole".


----------



## csi-tech

rice paddy daddy said:


> I have some 7.62 NATO on strippers, the stripper clip guide is built right into the top of the receiver on the M1A.
> A lot of times US military ammo came on strippers in bandoliers. In every six pouch bandolier was also one adapter that fit on the back of a magazine and allowed the ammo on clips to be stripped right into the magazine. We got it that way in 1969.
> 
> In fact, I have such a bandolier loaded with 30 Carbine ammo on strippers plus a magazine adapter.
> And several bandoliers of M2 Ball in 8 round enbloc clips for my Garand. 1956 Korean and corrosive, but it works. One clip in the rifle, 10 clips in the belt, two bandoliers around the shoulders = 184 rounds easily carried.


We all train with what we are used to. I love my M4 but loading with strippers is just fun. Some day I would love to have a good ol' Garand. Even through the CMP quite pricey.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

csi-tech said:


> We all train with what we are used to. I love my M4 but loading with strippers is just fun. Some day I would love to have a good ol' Garand. Even through the CMP quite pricey.


My first Garand I bought at Woolworth Department Store in the early 70's for $268. (remember those days?)Allowing for inflation that would be probably a thousand bucks today.
My current one originally came through the CMP, and I got it from a local gun shop for $600 in 2006. It is just a shooter, not a fancy grade. In fact, it looks like it was drug behind a Jeep, but that's OK - gives the rifle "character".
It is well broken in.:joyous:


----------



## whoppo

I have 5 round Pmags...
I have 20 round Pmags...
I have 30 round Pmags...
I have 40 round Pmags...
I even have a couple of the new 60 round D-60's...

The PotUS can EO all he wants on the topic, but it will make no difference, because

WE WILL NOT COMPLY.

Yes... it's really just that simple.


----------



## Operator6

At the very least magazines over 10 rounds will be banned from production if Clinton is elected. 

Find your deals and buy now if you haven't already, time is running out.


----------

